# Bicolor or Black and Tan?



## Ellie's Mama (Apr 5, 2017)

Wondering about our pup, she is 6 months. I know the distinction doesn't matter that much but I am just curious. Bicolor or Black and Tan? She is getting sprinklings of tan on her back but not much. Her face is getting some Tan on it also, again not much, but it has really chnged in the last two weeks! I am amazed at how fast they change!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Looks like a bicolor.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GPrime2 (Mar 2, 2017)

Yep, I would think at 6mo if she was going to be black and tan more of the black would have become tan by now, I'm voting bicolor.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Bi-colors really don't change much as the mature, and I don't see the 'pencilling' on the toes or 'tarheels' on back legs, though the photos don't show a clear picture of the back of her hind legs. Considering you said you have noticed tan coloring coming on in different areas, I would guess she is blanket pattern black and tan. She'll probably lose a bit more of the black on the legs, but will be quite dark I'd guess.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Can you post a picture of the back of her legs while she is standing, and a picture that would show off her chest and belly color? That will help in making a determination.


----------



## goofygsd (Feb 2, 2017)

Bicolors have distinctive black toes and white or creme around their butt. Also if you know the genetic coloring of the pedigree then you can sometimes determine which one she is. Without a butt pic, and the toes being tan I would say a heavy blanket back.


Rachael & Solo from KS


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Bicolors will also have a black furred belly 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellie's Mama (Apr 5, 2017)

Ok will do. I have to increase my post count to share.


----------



## Ellie's Mama (Apr 5, 2017)

It won't let me post!!


----------



## Ellie's Mama (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hard to see anything in the back-of-the-legs picture, it is so dark, but with the solid chest/belly color, I'm going for bi-color.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She is a very melanistic blanket black and tan. No toe penciling, no tar heals. I have one here that is almost 7 months that is actually darker than your girl, but still just a blanket black/tan (she actually fooled me and is registered as a BI). She is currently covered in mud, but I will try to get a picture of her ASAP.


----------



## Ellie's Mama (Apr 5, 2017)

I would really love to see! Thank you, we do need to register her so this helps! Her dad was completely black but not her mom. 

I love his forum. It has answered most of my questions from "why does my dog pee when she sees me" to "why does she eat her poop?" To "why are her poops so soft?" First time puppy owner questions &#55358;&#56595;


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So her dad was Black/Black and definitely gave a black to the pup, Do you know what color the dam was? My vote is with Lisa on black and tan, blanket, I have had a bi-color, and I have had a black an tan out of a black and tan bitch and a black sire -- Ruthie was very dark as a puppy. He did lighten up a little And Ninja, one of his daughters is also very dark, blanket back bitch. 

Rushie at six months: 

He lightened up a little:

Ninja:



And she pretty much stayed that color.


----------



## Ellie's Mama (Apr 5, 2017)

I think y'all are probably right on black/Tan. 

This is the dam:




Only pic I have of the sire:


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd be willing to bet she ends up like mom


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

With that last picture of the back of her legs - Lisa is right! Not a bicolor - no tarheels. 
Melanistic black and tan (melanistic means lots of black). You can register her as black and tan.


----------

